# مكتبة شرايط المرنم الجميل " سركيس دياربى " جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .



## بولا وديع (4 يوليو 2011)

*مكتبة شرايط المرنم الجميل " سركيس دياربى " جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*







حصريآ وأتحدى الكل انك تلاقى أشرطة
 المرنم /سركيس دياربى

معلومات عن المرنم
سركيس دياربي ملحن وكاتب ومرنم لبناني معروف اصدر مجموعتي ترانيم
في سيدين يحمل الاول عنوان ( انا لك ) والثاني ( اجمل ايامي ) له
مشاركات عدة في مهرجانات عالمية كما رنم في كثير من البلدان العربية والاجنبية
يتمتع بصوت رخيم واسلوب وعظ متميز وله اطلالات عدة عبر الفضائيات
على هامش زيارته لمدينة المالكية بدعوة من كنيسة الاتحاد المسيحي

الشريط الاول اختبار - سركيس دياربى
الشريط الثانى - انا لك - سركيس دياربى
الشريط الثالث - أجمل ايامى - سركيس دياربى
الشريط الرابع - قربت النهاية - سركيس دياربى
الشريط الخامس - مااجملك - سركيس دياربى

بعض الصور للمرنم / سركيس دياربى








































​​


----------



## بولا وديع (4 يوليو 2011)

*الشريط الاول - اختبار - سركيس دياربى*







الشريط الاول - اختبار - سركيس دياربى


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 26 MB
     (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




* رابط مباشر*
mediafire
*رابط سريع*
filekeen

*اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر*




​


----------



## بولا وديع (4 يوليو 2011)

*الشريط الثانى - انا لك - سركيس دياربى*






الشريط الثانى - انا لك - سركيس دياربى





انا لك
ما لي غيرك
سر بوجهك
ربنا يا قادر
جاي لعندك
كل الدنيا فانيه
متكلي انت
تعالوا يا تعابى
ماذا فعلوا
ربنا 3 لغات
على دلعونه


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 53 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




*رابط مباشر*
mediafire
*رابط سريع*
filekeen

*اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر*




​


----------



## بولا وديع (4 يوليو 2011)

*الشريط الثالث - أجمل ايامى - سركيس دياربى*





الشريط الثالث - أجمل ايامى - سركيس دياربى





أجمل ما في الكون
أجمل أيامي
حبيب يا يسوع
ربي أمامك
يا ويلي من غير يسوع
أت اليك يا يسوع
رح يخلص الوقت
ربي مسلم الك أمري
عمدوني
قوة شعبك


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 40 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




*رابط مباشر*
mediafire
*رابط سريع*
filekeen

*اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر*


----------



## بولا وديع (4 يوليو 2011)

*الشريط الرابع - قربت النهاية - سركيس دياربى*





الشريط الرابع - قربت النهاية - سركيس دياربى





قربت النهايه
انا عطشان
بلا حدود
عجل ربي عجل
حبه يسعدني
ما اروعك
هيا يا شعب المسيح
خذني بيدك


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 34 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




*رابط مباشر*
mediafire
*رابط سريع*
filekeen

*اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر*



​


----------



## بولا وديع (4 يوليو 2011)

*الشريط الخامس - مااجملك - سركيس دياربى*






الشريط الخامس - مااجملك - سركيس دياربى





ها أنا ذا
هو الرب
ما أجملك
منك ابتدينا
مين غيرك
ربي يسوع
سجود سجود
أبانا السماوي
أنا كنت موجوع
اتخذت اخيرا قرار


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 34 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




*رابط مباشر*
mediafire

اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة



















​


----------



## بولا وديع (24 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنم الجميل " سركيس دياربى " جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*

المكتبة كاملة​


----------



## النهيسى (24 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنم الجميل " سركيس دياربى " جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*

رائع جدا
شكرا جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## بولا وديع (24 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنم الجميل " سركيس دياربى " جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*




النهيسى قال:


> رائع جدا
> شكرا جدا
> الرب يباركك


مرسى ليك على مرورك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## باسم رمزى جرجس (3 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مكتبة شرايط المرنم الجميل " سركيس دياربى " جميع الشرائط نسخ اصلية - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .*

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع الرب معك


----------

